# EWCM while on HRT



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not sure what's going on but down regged and been on HRT for just over a week but still having Buserelin side effects (hot flushes and headaches) and now today I have EWCM too!!  Surely I cant be ovulating!!  Has anyone else had this?  I'm in for scan tomorrow morning but my head is all over the place wondering whats going on!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's quite normal Charlie - ewcm is produced in response to oestrogen which is of course what you're taking as HRT.  Nothing to panic about xx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dudders - thanks so much for the reply, put my mind at rest!


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

What does EWCM mean?? i have had lots of strange things happen to me whilst im on HRT, but new to the forum, so intrigued??

Thanks


----------



## Rellie (May 17, 2013)

Forget that just googled it! sorry!


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rellie -    that's ok hun we all have start somewhere!


----------

